# Parking in Ashford, or good for Eurotunnel?



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm off on Eurotunnel at an ungodly hour next Saturday, :lol: does anyone know of a good, safe spot for an overnight convenient for the Eurotunnel terminal? 

I know we could stop at Farthing Corner Services (M20) but last time it cost £5 odd and we had the door tried by an opportunist :evil: (It was locked). 

Not looking for site facilities since I'm not likely to arrive until late on Friday as well.

Hope you're enjoying your weekends...

David


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If it was me, i'd plan to arrive at the Chunnel for the crossing, get straight across to France, then wildcamp on the seafront at Calais for free. Can't see any point in staying in this overpriced country longer than i have to when on my hols!

I hasten to add this is just a personal view!

pete.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Pete, 

Normally I'd agree but they're a bit tight on going on the booked crossings and I'm not booked until 6:30 or so on Saturday. Look forward to trying Calais though, I found the stopover in Boulogne spectacular though very busy

David


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi David

last year we turned up at the tunnel early thinking we could wait at the tunnel car park but were told that the maximum stay time is 2hrs prior to departure. Rather than look elsewhere for a parking spot we took up their offer of an earlier crossing with a £30 surcharge.  

Jim


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

drandall said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm off on Eurotunnel at an ungodly hour next Saturday, :lol: does anyone know of a good, safe spot for an overnight convenient for the Eurotunnel terminal?
> 
> David


Leave at exit 10 on the M20 and take the A20 towards Folkstone, Tescos immediately on your right. Stayed there a couple of times but be polite and ask before you stop. They usually don't say no. Its a little noisy there though as still quite close to the motorway and it is a 24hr store.

peedee


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

We also stayed at Tesco's at Folkstone,speak to the manager and he will get you to put your details in a book and that's it.It was a little noisy when we stayed but that was a Friday night.


Good luck.Bevjohn


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

You could always try the park and ride at canterbury or the CAW&CC site at canterbury.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Sorry for spelling mistake should have been C&CC site canterbury.
teensvan.


----------

